# HIMYM S07E23/4 "The Magician's Code" 14 May 2012



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

As much as I like Quinn, I'm glad that Barney is marrying Robin...

And I loved Robin's vet stuff with Lily. Very funny...

And little baby Marvin definitely has the coolest middle name ever...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> As much as I like Quinn, I'm glad that Barney is marrying Robin...
> 
> And I loved Robin's vet stuff with Lily. Very funny...
> 
> And little baby Marvin definitely has the coolest middle name ever...


Agreed.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I know I'm in the distinct minority, but I'm glad that Victoria's back. I've long harbored hopes that Victoria could be the mother, and while I'm guessing that that's not going to happen, I'm happy to see her back on the show.

I don't know that I like Robin and Barney winding up together, as I liked the Quinn/Barney dynamic (although it was pretty predictable that the magic trick would lead to a ring), but it'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> I know I'm in the distinct minority, but I'm glad that Victoria's back. I've long harbored hopes that Victoria could be the mother, and while I'm guessing that that's not going to happen, I'm happy to see her back on the show.


In the minority, really? If so, count me in it, too. I like her and am glad to see her back. Alas, we've already been told that Ted meets the mother at Barney's wedding, so we know Victoria isn't she. So it's yet another stall... but at least with someone we like.



> I don't know that I like Robin and Barney winding up together, as I liked the Quinn/Barney dynamic (although it was pretty predictable that the magic trick would lead to a ring), but it'll be interesting to see how it goes.


I agree with all of that (except maybe the "it'll be interesting" part). I also liked Barney and Quinn together, and actually believed them as a couple much more than I ever did Barney and Robin. It's not a surprise that Quinn won't be marrying Barney because it didn't seem likely that Becki Newton could stay around (especially because she's in another show next fall!), but I'm not especially happy that she has to give way to Robin. Not really looking forward to more meaningless twists and turns and "we'll get to that"'s explaining how this comes to pass.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ted is a despicable.

He was left at the alter and it nearly destroyed him, now he's doing the same to someone else. He should have made her tell her fiancee that it was over first, it also would have made her decide really if she is just panicking or really loves Ted more than her fiancee.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Why did Barney need a magician when he didn't reveal the secrets of the trick, he just "performed the trick".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

zordude said:


> Why did Barney need a magician when he didn't reveal the secrets of the trick, he just "performed the trick".


I think he was hoping that he could get out of the situation without having to actually perform the trick and have to propose to Quinn in the middle of the airport terminal.

As for the overall...

Back when Robin and Barney were a couple, I was a big fan of them as a couple, but I think I liked Barney and Quinn together even better (although that might just be because she's a stripper ), so I'm a little disappointed.

And I agree with robo; Ted Mosby is a jerk. Also, I can't exactly remember why, but I really really disliked Victoria as a GF for Ted back when they were first going out. On the other hand, I don't really care much for Ted either, so I guess they're perfect for each other.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

1. It was pretty obvious the magic trick was an engagement ring.
2. As soon as they said, "Ted, the bride wants to see you" I knew it was Robin. Don't like that choice.
3. I love Victoria! Also wish she was the mom. The episode when he first met her is one of my favorites in the whole series.
4. Definitely the coolest middle name ever!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> although that might just be because she's a stripper )


*ex-*stripper


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

After the proposal, it was clear that Quinn was not the bride. However, I disagree with those above. I was disappointed it was Robin. I'd much rather it be Quinn, or even someone unexpected, like Victoria, than Robin.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

OK, we know Ted meets The Mother at Barney's wedding. So the question is, will we see the wedding early next season so we can witness the courtship, etc. or will Barney's wedding be the finale and Ted will meet The Mother on the very last episode and BAM the show ends without us ever really getting to know her. 

My guess is we will be introduced to the character (and I think it will be Barney's sister, Carly Whittaker) but Ted won't run into her until the wedding. Kind of like how they had storylines and appearances for both Robin and Ted for much of this season even though the characters were avoiding each other.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe Robin gets cold feet before the wedding and runs off with Ted...hopefully for neither to be heard from again.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

tiams said:


> OK, we know Ted meets The Mother at Barney's wedding..


I could be wrong, but it is my understyanding that Ted meets the mother at the lesbian wedding. The ex roomate. The girl with the yellow umbrella.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

kar74 said:


> Maybe Robin gets cold feet before the wedding and runs off with Ted...hopefully for neither to be heard from again.


But then it would be Your Mom 'Aunt' Robin.


----------



## su719 (Apr 5, 2004)

mdougie said:


> I could be wrong, but it is my understyanding that Ted meets the mother at the lesbian wedding. The ex roomate. The girl with the yellow umbrella.


And she was in his first class.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kar74 said:


> Maybe Robin gets cold feet before the wedding and runs off with Ted...hopefully for neither to be heard from again.


Nah. I think they are near the end of the doubles and decptions. Robin and Barney together.

This is from memory of what I read somewhere. Could be slightly wrong.



Spoiler



Next season is supposed to be about how they get to the point of Robin and Barney with us meeting the mother. I think they center the last season (the one after) around the mom.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I liked the "hot college seniors" pulling a "Spartacus" on the bus so Marshall could get to the hospital.

I don't understand why part 1 was titled "The Magician's Code" as there was no reference to that at all. 

As for Ted running off with Victoria? That's a "soft 2."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

su719 said:


> And she was in his first class.


We know that Carly Whittaker is in college.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

windracer said:


> I liked the "hot college seniors" pulling a "Spartacus" on the bus so Marshall could get to the hospital.


That was my favorite part of the episode.

I like "wait for it" as the middle name, but Marvin is horrible (I know, I know - he's names after his grandfather).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> Ted is a despicable.
> 
> He was left at the alter and it nearly destroyed him, now he's doing the same to someone else. He should have made her tell her fiancee that it was over first, it also would have made her decide really if she is just panicking or really loves Ted more than her fiancee.


I'm no fan of Ted's, but I can't necessarily agree with him being despicable in this situation. First off, keep in mind that Victoria's fiancé was "the other man" when Victoria was in Europe, so as far as I'm concerned he owes the man nothing. Second, not to get overly cliche, but I think at some points in life you have to be selfish, and if taking her back to the church was going to cost him the girl, I say don't take that chance and drive off into the sunset. And third, it's entirely possible that Ted looked at it and said, "It's happened to me and I survived, so will he."

As I think more about this episode, we could have a couple of amazingly sad storylines, as we presumably know that neither Barney nor Ted will wind up with the women they're with, after making very public displays of affection and effectively saying, "I'm all in here." I'm not sure if I like that angle to the chain of events.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I have no problem with Barney and Robin together. I liked them together the first time and thought they abandoned it too quickly.

While I liked Victoria the first time she was on, the situation for her to be on now just sucks. Ted is a complete ***** for trying to keep her from her wedding.

As for the Barney/Robin wedding, didn't it say that it took place in May 2012? And haven't they always kept the episodes pretty close to the current time? So are we to believe that next season they're going to be telling stories that happen before May 2012? That seems very out of character for the show.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> I'm no fan of Ted's, but I can't necessarily agree with him being despicable in this situation. First off, keep in mind that Victoria's fiancé was "the other man" when Victoria was in Europe, so as far as I'm concerned he owes the man nothing. Second, not to get overly cliche, but I think at some points in life you have to be selfish, and if taking her back to the church was going to cost him the girl, I say don't take that chance and drive off into the sunset. And third, it's entirely possible that Ted looked at it and said, "It's happened to me and I survived, so will he."
> 
> As I think more about this episode, we could have a couple of amazingly sad storylines, as we presumably know that neither Barney nor Ted will wind up with the women they're with, after making very public displays of affection and effectively saying, "I'm all in here." I'm not sure if I like that angle to the chain of events.


I can't disagree more. Victoria had jitters and last-minute doubts. She even admitted as much when she said that once she heard him say that he can't steal her away, she felt herself "sobering up". For Ted to take advantage of that, especially after his speech about he can't be the guy to cause another man to be left at the altar, means he's not only a bad person, he's edging toward evil.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As for the Barney/Robin wedding, didn't it say that it took place in May 2012? .


I think all the wedding scenes were preceeded by "... a little ways down the road." It was the flashback _from_ the wedding (before Ted walks into the bride's room) to Marvin's birth that went to May 2012.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> I can't disagree more. Victoria had jitters and last-minute doubts. She even admitted as much when she said that once she heard him say that he can't steal her away, she felt herself "sobering up". For Ted to take advantage of that, especially after his speech about he can't be the guy to cause another man to be left at the altar, means he's not only a bad person, he's edging toward evil.


We'll agree to disagree. I will say that if anyone walks away from her wedding in her dress to meet up with a former boyfriend asking to be driven into the sunset, she isn't real keen on getting married. You think she's going to walk back to the altar, say, "Ok, I'm good now," and be married for the next 50 years? Victoria'd be divorced in 2 years with nothing but regret for leaving Ted behind and marrying the wrong guy.

As for being evil, I say that sometimes someone needs to take that first step to get people where they need to go, and it's not always the easiest thing to do because you know you're not necessarily doing the "right thing".


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Did not like Barney with Robin at all.

Also, anyone else think Robin looked weird in the wedding dress?

Robin treating Lily like a pregnant horse was hilarious.

I saw the "50 laps" thing coming a mile away.

Oh, and http://lilysinlabor.com/


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Whether you think Ted is a dousche or not, Victoria should've ended things with her fiancee before running away. There's thinking for yourself and then there's selfish. 

She may not even be wanting to be married and will just be another emotionally unavailable girl Ted is drawn to.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

aindik said:


> Did not like Barney with Robin at all.
> 
> Also, anyone else think Robin looked weird in the wedding dress?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I forgot to check the link when I watched it.

I also replayed it a couple times to make sure Robin really *was* wearing a wedding dress. I guess I'm so used to misdirection on this show, I'm skeptical.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If we had some reason to believe that Victoria was "the one" and that by ditching her fiance at the altar and running off with Ted, she and Ted were going to live happily ever after, I think I wouldn't have a problem with it. But we know that Victoria is not "the one," because the way she and Ted met doesn't sync up with the clues we've been given, so basically if Ted and Victoria get together (again), it will just be another of Ted's dead-end relationships.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree with the theory that Ted marries Barney's sister. It makes more sense since Barney and Robin will actually be the uncle and aunt.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> We'll agree to disagree. I will say that if anyone walks away from her wedding in her dress to meet up with a former boyfriend asking to be driven into the sunset, she isn't real keen on getting married. You think she's going to walk back to the altar, say, "Ok, I'm good now," and be married for the next 50 years? Victoria'd be divorced in 2 years with nothing but regret for leaving Ted behind and marrying the wrong guy.
> 
> As for being evil, I say that sometimes someone needs to take that first step to get people where they need to go, and it's not always the easiest thing to do because you know you're not necessarily doing the "right thing".


My point is that she DID start to say "Ok, I'm good now" after Ted originally said he wouldn't run away with her. She said she was starting to "Sober up" after that. That tells me she panicked right around the time Ted called her and bolted. Once that panic subsided, she came to her senses. But when Ted decided to be selfish and drive on past the church, he became an enabler to her panic. You notice he never asked her "Do you love this guy", or anything similar.

Ted had no idea where Victoria "needed to go", he was being a selfish prick. And I reject your your idea about doing the wrong thing for the right reasons. I live by the Golden Rule. Don't do something to another person that you wouldn't want to happen to you. Ted's move was an evil one.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> If we had some reason to believe that Victoria was "the one" and that by ditching her fiance at the altar and running off with Ted, she and Ted were going to live happily ever after, I think I wouldn't have a problem with it. But we know that Victoria is not "the one," because the way she and Ted met doesn't sync up with the clues we've been given, so basically if Ted and Victoria get together (again), it will just be another of Ted's dead-end relationships.


Exactly. And I will bet dollars to donuts that he won't feel guilty about destroying what could have been a perfectly happy marriage when he and Victoria eventually break up.

Ted has become the same as the evil bastard who stole Stella away at their wedding.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> My point is that she DID start to say "Ok, I'm good now" after Ted originally said he wouldn't run away with her. She said she was starting to "Sober up" after that. That tells me she panicked right around the time Ted called her and bolted. Once that panic subsided, she came to her senses. But when Ted decided to be selfish and drive on past the church, he became an enabler to her panic. You notice he never asked her "Do you love this guy", or anything similar.
> 
> Ted had no idea where Victoria "needed to go", he was being a selfish prick. And I reject your your idea about doing the wrong thing for the right reasons. I live by the Golden Rule. Don't do something to another person that you wouldn't want to happen to you. Ted's move was an evil one.


You're getting a little off track here. Ted wasn't being a selfish prick. He called Victoria, said, "Meet me at 2," she said, "How about 1:30, I may have somewhere to be." Ted had no idea she was getting married so he wasn't saying, "Hey, you're getting married at 2, so meet me at 1:30 so I can convince you to not get married." He was merely calling an ex-girlfriend to see where things stood.

My point about the wedding is this: my guess is that most brides and grooms experience a moment of panic leading up to their wedding day. That's normal. When that panic extends to leaving the church in your wedding dress to see an ex-boyfriend and ask that he runs off into the sunset with her, there's not going to be a sobering up. If Ted had never said that he couldn't do it, Victoria and he would've gone back to her place or on the honeymoon or any number of places, and everything would be as it is.

And forgive me for saying so, but spare me the Golden Rule stuff. I try not to do things that I'd want done to me too. But if my choice is leaving someone I think could be the love of my life to marry someone she's probably not going to be happy with and driving past the church and going off to only god knows where, I'm choosing the latter and not feeling the least bit bad about it. And I won't hear of anyone calling me evil for doing so.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> You're getting a little off track here. Ted wasn't being a selfish prick. He called Victoria, said, "Meet me at 2," she said, "How about 1:30, I may have somewhere to be." Ted had no idea she was getting married so he wasn't saying, "Hey, you're getting married at 2, so meet me at 1:30 so I can convince you to not get married." He was merely calling an ex-girlfriend to see where things stood.


Ted wasn't a ***** for calling her. He was a selfish ***** when he realized she was supposed to get married that afternoon, was having second thoughts, and he basically became an accessory.

If things are going to work out with Victoria, it shouldn't be because Ted basically "stole" her away from her wedding.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> Exactly. And I will bet dollars to donuts that he won't feel guilty about destroying what could have been a perfectly happy marriage when he and Victoria eventually break up.
> 
> Ted has become the same as the evil bastard who stole Stella away at their wedding.


You do recall that Ted went back to confront Stella and her ex/new husband and found that they were happy together and that he was ok with their decision because the two of them belonged together, right?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Sparty99 said:


> You do recall that Ted went back to confront Stella and her ex/new husband and found that they were happy together and that he was ok with their decision because the two of them belonged together, right?


That doesn't make what Stella did was right. She and her ex husband screwed him over, then poured salt in the wound by making a movie about it.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Put me int he camp that likes Barney with Quinn a whole lot more than Robin with Barney...

I am fairly certain they didn't really have a clue who the mother was or where they were going with this until maybe this season. This show is missing for me a lot more than it is hitting these days.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

robojerk said:


> That doesn't make what Stella did was right. She and her ex husband screwed him over, then poured salt in the wound by making a movie about it.


And I didn't say it was right, I said it was necessary for their personal happiness. And that takes me back to what I was originally saying: sometimes doing what's best for you is not necessarily the right thing. If your position is that you shouldn't do it because it wasn't the right thing, fine, that works for you, but not for me. If that makes me a bad person or someone on the Internet considers me evil, I'm ok with it.

And to respond to DevdogAZ's point, Victoria wasn't looking for an accomplice to give her an excuse not to get married. She was looking for Ted to carry her off into the sunset. That's not a matter of, "Thank God, I've got an excuse not to get married now." That's a matter of, "Thank God!" along the same lines of what we heard from Victoria when Ted found her in season 1.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> Put me int he camp that likes Barney with Quinn a whole lot more than Robin with Barney...
> 
> I am fairly certain they didn't really have a clue who the mother was or where they were going with this until maybe this season. This show is missing for me a lot more than it is hitting these days.


Disagree. What I think they did NOT anticipate happening was being on the air this long and having to drag it out. They had an end game in mind and have now put it in place. It was the starting time that moved.

I get this feeling by reading some of their plans not by something particular that anyone said.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

whitson77 said:


> Put me int he camp that likes Barney with Quinn a whole lot more than Robin with Barney...
> 
> I am fairly certain they didn't really have a clue who the mother was or where they were going with this until maybe this season. This show is missing for me a lot more than it is hitting these days.


I think they have known what character would eventually be the mother for a long time. I agree its Barny's sister. I think they have only recently thought about casting the role.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. I hate Victoria. I'm not looking forward to watching the second half. The first half was kinda nice, actually.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh. I hate Victoria. I'm not looking forward to watching the second half. The first half was kinda nice, actually.


I hate Victoria too. I was really hoping he would just drop her off at the wedding and they could finally end things.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> As much as I like Quinn, I'm glad that Barney is marrying Robin...


I totally missed something.. How did we know it was Barney's wedding? I guess how he was dressed? (I know in previous news articles, we were told it was Barney's wedding.)

I think my mind blanked out when we found out Robin was the bride.



robojerk said:


> Ted is a despicable.
> 
> He was left at the alter and it nearly destroyed him, now he's doing the same to someone else. He should have made her tell her fiancee that it was over first, it also would have made her decide really if she is just panicking or really loves Ted more than her fiancee.


I dunno, I thought it was annoying that he "wussed out".. and liked that he carpe diem-ed.

Now, in real life, I think it would be scummy.. but she probably shouldn't marry her fiance, since she was being wishy washy about it at all.. But in TV-land, happily ever after.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've hated Ted for a long time. He's pretentious, doushy, and whiny.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> I totally missed something.. How did we know it was Barney's wedding? I guess how he was dressed?


IIRC, the first part of the scene (where Ted is told that the bride wants to see him) was shown in the first episode of the season and it was made clear that it was Barney's wedding.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I think they revealed everybody's role in stages throughout the season. The first episode made it unclear if Ted or Barney was the groom.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> The first episode made it unclear if Ted or Barney was the groom.


I don't remember it that way. I searched around for a recap and found this one. The author also seems very certain that it was Barney's wedding---the question was who was Barney getting married to...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh. I hate Victoria. I'm not looking forward to watching the second half. The first half was kinda nice, actually.


Second half of what? Did you not watch the whole episode?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I don't remember it that way. I searched around for a recap and found this one. The author also seems very certain that it was Barney's wedding---the question was who was Barney getting married to...


It is Barney's wedding.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh. I hate Victoria.


How come?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tiams said:


> OK, we know Ted meets The Mother at Barney's wedding. So the question is, will we see the wedding early next season so we can witness the courtship, etc. or will Barney's wedding be the finale and Ted will meet The Mother on the very last episode and BAM the show ends without us ever really getting to know her.
> 
> My guess is we will be introduced to the character *(and I think it will be Barney's sister, Carly Whittaker) *but Ted won't run into her until the wedding. Kind of like how they had storylines and appearances for both Robin and Ted for much of this season even though the characters were avoiding each other.


You know that's a very good guess, considering that the kids refer to him as Uncle Barney and Aunt Robin (I think they call them Uncle Marshall and Aunt Lilly, so maybe not)

I always thought they'd introduce the mom and let us get to know her, but I think I read here or somewhere that it's the last episode? Maybe that was just speculation here.

As for this episode. I really don't like how they keep rehashing the same things. Ted and Robin, Barney and Robin, we've been through that dance before, and now Ted and Victoria, another rehash. I'd rather they just move forward with new people. I'm not a fan of Barney and Robin together, but I think that's where they are heading (obviously). But I'm guessing early next year we'll find out how Barney and Quinn break up, but I hope it's not ANOTHER whole season leading back to the wedding at the end.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I have no problem with Barney and Robin together. I liked them together the first time and thought they abandoned it too quickly.
> 
> While I liked Victoria the first time she was on, the situation for her to be on now just sucks. *Ted is a complete ***** for trying to keep her from her wedding.
> *
> As for the Barney/Robin wedding, didn't it say that it took place in May 2012? And haven't they always kept the episodes pretty close to the current time? So are we to believe that next season they're going to be telling stories that happen before May 2012? That seems very out of character for the show.


I look at it this way, if she was so gung ho to marry this guy, she never would have shown up with Ted in the first place, in her wedding dress no less. I think she was looking for an out and Ted gave her one.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I look at it this way, if she was so gung ho to marry this guy, she never would have shown up with Ted in the first place, in her wedding dress no less. I think she was looking for an out and Ted gave her one.


Thank you, we FINALLY agree on something.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Yes, Victoria is definitely the bigger *****!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Thank you, we FINALLY agree on something.


:up:

It's funny that the people I have the biggest disagreements with on the forum, are probably the people I would like the best if I met them at a meet or something. I think there's a certain amount of respect between debaters. I find it fun and fascinating to argue points of view with people who don't agree with me. You're a good dude 

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Second half of what? Did you not watch the whole episode?


No. It was split into two half-hour segments for us.



cmontyburns said:


> How come?


I don't know. I just don't.

I don't think that this is Barney and Robin's wedding. I have a suspicion that somehow, these are two different weddings.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't think that this is Barney and Robin's wedding. I have a suspicion that somehow, these are two different weddings.


Even though in the season premiere it was Barney's wedding and Lily told Ted that the bride wanted to see him...

...and now in the season finale, Lily tells Ted that the bride wants to see him and the bridge is Robin?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Even though in the season premiere it was Barney's wedding and Lily told Ted that the bride wanted to see him...
> 
> ...and now in the season finale, Lily tells Ted that the bride wants to see him and the bridge is Robin?


Yeah. It just seems gimmicky somehow.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. It just seems gimmicky somehow.


I think this is a bit of a flaw in the show. They've thrown us for so many loops throughout the course of the show that even when something appears to be Robin & Barney's wedding, people think its something else.

Then again, sometimes if it looks like a duck it's just a duck.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Then again, sometimes if it looks like a duck it's just a duck.


But rabbits are cooler.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

In the first episode, with the door in the bar---I thought the bar had a back door that went out to the alley...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> In the first episode, with the door in the bar---I thought the bar had a back door that went out to the alley...


The door to the alley is on the wall on the right (from the TV viewer's point of view), right next to the bar counter.

The new door that the story was about was on the "fourth wall".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

In the flashback to Ted remembering the time they helped Lilly shoplift beer, when they drove up in their old POS car, you could hear _500 Miles_ playing. That was a callback to the episode about that car and how the tape player was busted and had a cassette single of that song stuck in there so that was all they could listen to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> In the flashback to Ted remembering the time they helped Lilly shoplift beer, when they drove up in their old POS car, you could hear _500 Miles_ playing. That was a callback to the episode about that car and how the tape player was busted and had a cassette single of that song stuck in there so that was all they could listen to.


The 500 miles episode was one of my favorites of the series.

I said to my wife, the door they were all going into was a closet.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So, have they confirmed that next season is the last?

Saw Cobie Smolders on a show last week and she mentioned she was sad that they wouldn't be working together after next year...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> So, have they confirmed that next season is the last?
> 
> Saw Cobie Smolders on a show last week and she mentioned she was sad that they wouldn't be working together after next year...


I don't think it's been officially confirmed but I believe that's the assumption. I relieve Segel's been ready to leave for his movie career for quite some time.

And if not they're really going to have to address the mother one way or another next season. Keep in mind they recently did a "flash forward" to three years from now and Ted's had his daughter. If we keep with the timelines you'd have to imagine that the pregnancy would take place in the 2014-15 season, so unless they want to spring a, "So I knocked your mom up and we had to get married, and that's how I met your mother," surprise on us, we're going to have to meet the mother next season for any kind of realistic courtship.

Does that make sense or is that nonsensical rambling?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I don't think it's been officially confirmed but I believe that's the assumption. I relieve Segel's been ready to leave for his movie career for quite some time.
> 
> And if not they're really going to have to address the mother one way or another next season. Keep in mind they recently did a "flash forward" to three years from now and Ted's had his daughter. If we keep with the timelines you'd have to imagine that the pregnancy would take place in the 2014-15 season, so unless they want to spring a, "So I knocked your mom up and we had to get married, and that's how I met your mother," surprise on us, we're going to have to meet the mother next season for any kind of realistic courtship.
> 
> Does that make sense or is that nonsensical rambling?


Makes perfect sense. They've spent seven seasons drilling into us that Ted is a romantic and that he's looking for "the one" and that he wants to get married and settle down. There's no way he then just knocks up some girl and decides to get married on a whim to someone he hasn't had a long courtship with.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> But rabbits are cooler.


Nice. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> In the flashback to Ted remembering the time they helped Lilly shoplift beer, when they drove up in their old POS car, you could hear _500 Miles_ playing. That was a callback to the episode about that car and how the tape player was busted and had a cassette single of that song stuck in there so that was all they could listen to.


Saw Segel on one of the talk shows and he showed that clip, except it was a blooper and when he was supposed to peel out and take off, he stalled it out.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Makes perfect sense. They've spent seven seasons drilling into us that Ted is a romantic and that he's looking for "the one" and that he wants to get married and settle down. There's no way he then just knocks up some girl and decides to get married on a whim to someone he hasn't had a long courtship with.


Totally agree.

Let's take this a little further. The flash forward episode ran in April, which would presume the baby was born in February 2015 (to account for sweeps and everything), and the mother would announce she's pregnant in May 2014 (again, sweeps). So let's say the latest Ted got married was that May 2014 date and the mother announces she's pregnant there. Then the question becomes what is the shortest courtship possible for Ted and the mother before they get married? If we keep going with the sweeps theme, they'd get engaged either in November 2013 or February 2014. That means if we meet the mother in next season's finale, they'd be dating for a year before they got married/announced they were pregnant (not unreasonable at his age). So even if next season isn't the end of the series, unless they stop moving with the current calendar (a BS move), the mother would almost have to be introduced one way or another sometime next year.

I know I'm probably over analyzing this, but work isn't tremendously exciting right now.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

If the discussion above is accurate, then there won't be any episodes that air after May of 2013.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

aindik said:


> If the discussion above is accurate, then there won't be any episodes that air after May of 2013.


Only if you believe that the show must end when the mother is revealed. I don't think it has to. There have been many episodes that didn't advance the "how I met your mother" story. By your logic, do those episodes not exist?

[Note that I said that the show doesn't _have to_ end when the mother is revealed, not that the show _won't_ end at that point.]


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> Only if you believe that the show must end when the mother is revealed. I don't think it has to. There have been many episodes that didn't advance the "how I met your mother" story. By your logic, do those episodes not exist?
> 
> [Note that I said that the show doesn't _have to_ end when the mother is revealed, not that the show _won't_ end at that point.]


My logic?

The discussion above is that there's only one season left. I wasn't making a point about what they're going to do during that season, other than the point that, if that's true, they're going to have to deviate from the near-real-time timeline if they're going to show us things that happen after May of 2013.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

aindik said:


> My logic?
> 
> The discussion above is that there's only one season left. I wasn't making a point about what they're going to do during that season, other than the point that, if that's true, they're going to have to deviate from the near-real-time timeline if they're going to show us things that happen after May of 2013.


I thought that the discussion you were referring to was the post immediately before yours. Now I see what you were saying.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

wouldworker said:


> I thought that the discussion you were referring to was the post immediately before yours. Now I see what you were saying.


I was replying to that post by referring to discussion above it.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I was supremely let down when they revealed the bride was Robin. My wife and I really liked Quinn, she seemed to be a perfect match for Barney. I hate when TV shows do this, spend a bunch of episodes building up a character so the audience likes them, and then ditch them in 1 episode. I assume we'll see some of Quinn next season, but who knows. I'm over Ted & Robin, and Barney & Robin. I don't mind Victoria, but I hate that Ted is back in a relationship that we know goes nowhere.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. It just seems gimmicky somehow.


Okay. The people who make the show said it was Barney's wedding in an article. Ain't spoilerizing that cause it is about this episode.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW... was anyone even the least bit surprised when the Robin "reveal" took place?

To me, it was like they foreshadowed it with a giant neon anvil in the few minutes before it happened.

It was so blatant that I was half-expecting it to have been a fake-out and the bride would have been Quinn anyway.

Now if it ended up being Nora.... _that_ would have been a surprise.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. The people who make the show said it was Barney's wedding in an article. Ain't spoilerizing that cause it is about this episode.


We've known it was Barney's wedding ever since the season premiere from this season. The only questions have been:

1. who the bride was, and now that's been answered.

2. who the mother is, since Ted meets her at the wedding. Hopefully that's answered next season.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

busyba said:


> BTW... was anyone even the least bit surprised when the Robin "reveal" took place?
> 
> To me, it was like they foreshadowed it with a giant neon anvil in the few minutes before it happened.
> 
> ...


Not even close to being surprised. The bride wanting to see Ted was the giveaway, there hasn't been any real relationship between Ted & Nora or Quinn for them to want to see Ted right before their wedding.

-smak-


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. The people who make the show said it was Barney's wedding in an article. Ain't spoilerizing that cause it is about this episode.


I'll believe it when I see it!!

Nah, not really. I really wouldn't be surprised with anything, I suppose.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I've forgotten - what's the connection between the mother and the wedding?

For some reason, I thought Ted said he met the mother at the wedding, but that may have been a season ago, and I'm probably not remembering it right. Maybe it was more vague, like if not for the wedding, I wouldn't have met...

But if that's the case, then the mother isn't Victoria, right?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

alpacaboy said:


> I've forgotten - what's the connection between the mother and the wedding?
> 
> For some reason, I thought *Ted said he met the mother at the wedding*, but that may have been a season ago, and I'm probably not remembering it right. Maybe it was more vague, like if not for the wedding, I wouldn't have met...
> 
> But if that's the case, then *the mother isn't Victoria*, right?


You are correct.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Ted said he met the mother at the wedding


 They never said 'met for the first time'. What if they just drove different cars, and met each other at the wedding? Like "I need to run by the bakery, I'll meet you at the wedding".


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Donbadabon said:


> They never said 'met for the first time'. What if they just drove different cars, and met each other at the wedding? Like "I need to run by the bakery, I'll meet you at the wedding".


You might be right, but the way they implied it was he meets her for the first time.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

robojerk said:


> You might be right, but the way they implied it was he meets her for the first time.


Yes, but as we know, Ted is a ******, and so it would be just like him to keep telling his kids a story long after he revealed who the mother was.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Talking about the whole "telling the kids a story" element:

I really enjoy when we see future-Ted altering the story (like Ted eating a sandwich while Marshall stapled himself) or admitting that he's not sure what happened (like the guard's magic trick at the security checkpoint)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Speaking of the TSA guy's magic trick (the second one, the simple card trick), the card being the three of clubs was almost certainly a shout-out to Penn & Teller.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe I missed it, but why was Barney wearing the Ducky tie in Atlantic City? This should have been long after he was let out of the bet with Marshal.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

scsiguy72 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but why was Barney wearing the Ducky tie in Atlantic City? This should have been long after he was let out of the bet with Marshal.


He offered to wear it if Marshall would agree to get drunk.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

scsiguy72 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but why was Barney wearing the Ducky tie in Atlantic City? This should have been long after he was let out of the bet with Marshal.


He made a deal with Marshal. Marshal would get belligerent drunk in exchange for Barney wearing the tie.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but why was Barney wearing the Ducky tie in Atlantic City? This should have been long after he was let out of the bet with Marshal.


In the previous week's episode, Barney offered to put the tie on in exchange for Marshall doing something. I think it was for agreeing to turn their cell phones off for 2 hours.

EDIT: ...and get drunk.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this, but he was wearing it in exchange for Marshall getting drunk.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

busyba said:


> The new door that the story was about was on the "fourth wall".


The resolution of that stupid door joke made me literally laugh out loud... even though it was a dumb joke.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

"Supplies!"

(obscure UHF reference)


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Meh. I'm done with this show. It's supposed to be a sitcom, not a Mexican soap opera (and it sucks at that too).


----------

